# Remote throttle?



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Eventually, I'd love to go all battery-op / RC, but the fact of the matter is that I'm still building the retaining walls, haven't laid a bit of track, have a bunch of loco's I'll want to run whenever I do. But the budget is blown with all the fill dirt and rock I've needed to get this year!







And it's gonna be an uphill battle laying the track, so never mind retro-fitting the loco's -- at least, not in this decade!









So for the short term at least (maybe a year from now??), I'll be going with track power. However, I *hate* the idea of being tied down to a fixed throttle station; that just won't fly!

Seems to me that there should be numerous wireless-controlled power supplies out there, but for the life of me, I've not found them.

Any pointers?

Thanks!
Cliff


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA man up track power rules..................


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Cliff 

Do you know brand you would like to use in your battery/RC set up? It may be possible to use those components to power the track. Instead of installing decoder/controller in your loco you connect it up to you track. I haven't done this myself, talk to the manufacture, they should help. 

Alan


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You can start off with a simple transformer and a old style 27 megahertz train engineer. that will get it done nicely and at a good price.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would agree with Nick, an old fashion, simple, low cost TE. Or Train Engineer, from Aristo-Craft.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas guys. 
I can't find the TE product though; I looked on St Aubins and AristoCarft (I HATE their stupid catalog, I gave up). Is TE still in production? If so, where to get?
I also located the Bridgewerks R/C power pack; but sheesh! Five or six hundred bucks?!? 
Even so, thanks. Sorry for being pissy; it's just that I'm new to the hobby, and am only gradually finding out that only rich people can afford it.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I see that St. Aubins has the Aristocraft 27 MHz Train Engineer listed on line. Can't guarantee that they have them in stock, but usually if they appear listed they have them. Be worth checking out anyway.

Ed


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy, 

Welcome to the BIG BUCKS hobby. Some of this stuff can be a little pricey. To the beginner, it can be daunting to say the least. Don't lose hope. The folks on this forum can get you through it. If you can do your own electrical work and installation of sound, you save a bunch. Hang in there.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The 10 amp trackside TE is your ticket, ART-5470. If you look around, you can probably find one used.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 17 Sep 2010 05:23 PM 
Cliffy, 

Welcome to the BIG BUCKS hobby. Some of this stuff can be a little pricey. To the beginner, it can be daunting to say the least. Don't lose hope. The folks on this forum can get you through it. If you can do your own electrical work and installation of sound, you save a bunch. Hang in there. 
You know, I just don't understand why folks think this is a "Big Bucks" hobby. Have you ever tried water skiing/boating, snow skiing, hunting, fishing, race cars (running or just watching), travel of any kind, golf, scrap booking, photography, etc. I can't even think of a cheaper hobby at the moment. After the first couple of years, at least for me, you have everything you need and the costs are very reasonable. I am absolutely sure that I spend less than $1,000 a year on this stuff, and I enjoy it every day! Even if you are a bird watcher (nothing wrong with that), you probably spend that much on gas every year. You certainly CAN spend a fortune on this hobby, as any other, but it isn't necessary.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Did you call Nick ? He's help me out greatly. Thing about this Hobby is the people that are willing to help us Newbies out, so that you dont make the same mistakes that others have $......... I like this forum.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

People think this is a "Big Bucks" hobby because folks who are beginners think these are toys. They are NOT. I only started in large scale (45mm) in 1986. Before that, I built and ran 1/8 scale ride-on trains. I didn't realize how much it cost until I started into it. Then it's too late. IF I could not afford it, I would have tried another hobby. BUT I could AND I'm still in it. Five or six hundred bucks for a power pack IS obscene. 

I agree Del, that hobbies are and should be DISPOSABLE income, NOT the RENT money. Most folks in this economy look at ANY hobby as for the wealthier among us. That's a fact of life.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

But all the money people spend on batteries and rechargers and replacing batterys after 20 chargesd. i will stick with track power.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cliff, Ridge Road Station has the CRE55470 Aristo-Craft 27MHz Walk Around Control for $156. Or you could wait for the 15amp CRE57004 Aristocraft 2.4GHz Base/Transmitter REVO for $211 which may be out this month. This unit can be used as a Track Side Walk Around but you will need to put the reciever in an enclosure. Then you would have the new REVO transmitter for if you decide to use the REVO system for onboard operation and/or battery and remote operation of turn outs................Jim


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Johnn on 17 Sep 2010 07:05 PM 
But all the money people spend on batteries and rechargers and replacing batterys after 20 chargesd. i will stick with track power.

You sir, are misinformed. I think I have spent perhaps $120 on batteries in the past 3 years (for new installations). These batteries are still going strong and will likely last another 3 to 5 years. I have replaced one NiMh battery in the past 5 or 6 years? Some of my batteries get charged 20 times per month! A charger is $25?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Battery life depends on how you treat them and how good they were in the first place. 

20 charges with an inappropriate charger (like one for RC airplanes) is not unreasonable. That might turn into 300 charges with the right charger. Some battery packs seem to last forever, some die a quick death. 

You pays your money and you takes your chances.... 

Eventually, they will all be replaced or scrapped.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gah! 

We don't need to start that fight here! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Fight, Fight A track powered guy against a Battery guy.............. Whos rite? whos wrong ? i dont know but cant you all get along JEEEEZ good thing im not bias.... HAVE I TOLD YOU HOW MUCH YOU GUYS MEAN TOO ME NO MATTER WHAT POWER YOU are?????????


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, 
Just the myths about the high cost of battery power being dragged up again. 
There are new versions of the AA size hybrid Alkaline/NiMh batteries just out that guarantee 1000 charges. 

.....and Gary, just why is US$400 - US$500 so obscene? 
That is for an American made product. You know, one of those makers like me who have managed to survive the onslaught of under priced made in China stuff. 
I make a high quality fan cooled 10 amp fully filtered DC output track side R/C controller, and it is expensive because I make them myself. I was building track side R/C before Mr Polk ever thought about it. 
If you want quality, you have to pay for it. 

Bear in mind that whilst the older track side TE does have a linear output, the new track side 15 amp unit definitely does not. It is only PWM.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, 

CliffyJ said $500-$600 for a Bridgewerks power pack AND I said 500-600 bucks! Read my post again carefully. AND that is a lot of money for a beginner! Please read CliffJ's post. You guys are definitely missing the point here. Tony I respect what you bring to this forum. But Cliffy's is apparently a beginner at this large scale stuff and the pricing can be intimidating. YES, you do get what you pay for! Agreed. I've been at this for 25 years and the "sticker shock" has worn off. That's all.....nothing more. You guys need to chill a little. OR have a chilled one! Have a good day.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

As side note i wouldn't even think about the Revo, its far from a proven product... except some of the Kool aiders that get it for free............. Just look at the 75 mgh system? here today gone tommarrow.........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 17 Sep 2010 04:31 PM 
Thanks for the ideas guys. 
I can't find the TE product though; I looked on St Aubins and AristoCarft (I HATE their stupid catalog, I gave up). Is TE still in production? If so, where to get?
I also located the Bridgewerks R/C power pack; but sheesh! Five or six hundred bucks?!? 
Even so, thanks. Sorry for being pissy; it's just that I'm new to the hobby, and am only gradually finding out that only rich people can afford it.



Im not rich, just smart................ you do get what you pay for so save a little and reap the benifits.....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the solid ideas gentlemen, and the links to specific products. And the encouragement, Gary. This IS a tremendous forum! 


Sorry for the earlier gripe, I'll behave myself in the future, and try to frame things more positively... 


Money aside, what the heck, this is all great! Last year, I got trees pulled and the excavation done (we're on a forested hillside); earlier this year, I repaired / extended my deck into what will be the layout, and now I'm now finishing some retaining wall work and backfill. It's ALL been fun; and hey, my wife thinks it's cool! 


I've been mainly worried about the track costs next spring, and my estimate for controls (which I hadn't really appreciated the costs of until recently, I'm still adding it up) will require a lot of slowing down in the track-laying schedule. Say, at least two years. But even so, any track laid and train runnin' will be a lot of fun, I can't wait!
What I don't want is to make another $$ screw up, and get the wrong type of power products. So again, thanks for all the straightforward comments and info on the products, I sure appreciate it!!

Cliff


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

George, Ed, all, 
I've been reading the ART-5470 manual. From that, and what is said in your posts: 

- It seems like the TE system can be used without on-board decoders (?) for single-train op (I'm thinking about block control for sidings) 
- That means that down the road, I can gradually add decoders, while using the same transmitter/receiver. 
- And later, maybe convert some loco's to battery, while using the same decoders? 

Are these true statements?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

1) is true, it is basically a walk around power pack 
2) you can add RC/Battery and run those on the same track as a single track powered train. The term "decoder" applies to DCC which is a different form of track power, and a whole different subject. 
3) covered by the first part of 2)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd have to agree with the recommendation to go with the older 27mHz Aristo "Train Engineer" trackside units. They have been around for 15, 20 years now, and are still going strong on many railroads that operate precisely as you want to operate. Add to that the fact that they show up routinely on the used market as people shelve them for the newer technology, and you can be off and running fairly inexpensively. They're very simple to install and operate, giving you basic control over speed and direction. Quite honestly, I wouldn't buy _any_ system on the market today with notion that you'll simply expand on its functionality 5, 10 years down the line. There's just no guarantee that the systems will still be available (except on the used market), but more importantly there's no telling what the "next generation" of control systems will bring to the table that you may not be able to live without when you get to that point. There's a very good chance you'll end up going with something that's completely incompatible anyway. If you can get started with a cheap, reliable system just to get your feet wet, then by all means do so. 

Later, 

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 17 Sep 2010 08:25 PM 

.....and Gary, just why is US$400 - US$500 so obscene? 
That is for an American made product. You know, one of those makers like me who have managed to survive the onslaught of under priced made in China stuff. 
I make a high quality fan cooled 10 amp fully filtered DC output track side R/C controller, and it is expensive because I make them myself. 

Yes, very expensive. I paid all of $50 for mine _brand new_ on the San Val bargin/junk table.









BTW, the RCS transmitter does have a slightly better range than the AristoCraft TEs that I have.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep an eye on ebay. There's two on there right now; one is just the receiver, the other is a full system that's been modified to fit in a box car. Just chuck the batteries that come with it and hook up a good power supply instead. Ask Greg about the Meanwell(?) power supplies. (At least I think those are the ones Greg recommends). They're fairly inexpensive and rather reliable in their own right. 

Later, 

K


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

QSI/G-wire, and the NCE gwire cab throttle, then you can go track power or battery power. Yer set either way, that way if your interests change or you like doing both on different tracks like me down the road a bit!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the Meanwell are good products, inexpensive and plenty of amps, maybe around $75 or so for a 24v 10 amp... just google meanwell ... 

I also agree, for what you want, get the tried and true trackside Train Engineer, 27 MHz. Not putting the new Revolution down, but the new trackside unit is not proven, needs a case as stated, and the system is a lot more complicated and less reliable (loses link), besides more expensive. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

I just received and installed the new Aristo Revolution Trackside unit (Also called the "Super Receiver CRE57004) for powering my track. Straight forward hookup and works as advertised. Seems to have good range as the unit sits inside the house and I can walk around my entire layout with good reception. As I also run battery power using the same Revolution system, this worked out great for me. I can control track power, onboard battery power (individual engines or battery boxcars) and even switches (eventually) from the same hand held. Having owned both the old style Train Engineer and the new Revolution system, I'm glad I switched over. Range and functionality are greatly improved.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For the 27 mhz receivers, I always extend the antennaes up and double the length. They work much better this way. 

To extend the transmitter range, just hold the antenna next to a vertical piece of metal (gutter, metal post, etc.). 

You will be pleased with the results from doing this.


----------

